# 2011 spike elk



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It took a few days for me to actually locate the elk -- well, at least the elk without lot's of forks in their antlers! -- but I finally did.

Everyone else in our hunting party seemed to be getting into the cows/calfs/spikes, but no luck in getting shots off. Sunday afternoon, I finally found a group of elk feeding away up through the trees. My first attempt at getting close was spoiled. It was an open area, and there were just too many eyes on me. The group moved off up the mountain, through the trees. I tried to get ahead by going straight up, and around a small ridge. I was a bit too late, as the elk were still ahead of me. So, I went higher up the mountain, through the aspen. A calf continuously squaked the whole time, which made it very easy for me to know where the group was at when I couldn't see them.

I finally got myself ahead of the elk. I knew if I could get myself up on a small ridge, I'd maybe have a chance. That's when I glanced up at the hillside to my left and noticed another group of elk feeding. Now I was surrounded. Good, because I had a lot of elk around. Bad because there were a lot of eyes watching me!

I cautiously crept to the ridge, and could hear the elk below me. They were close. I told myself not to be greedy -- "take the first elk (ie: cow/calf, spike) that I have a shot at...". Right then, I saw the tips of antlers, and a back. He was going to pass right in front of me. He cleared the small rise, and came out broadside to me. Then he stopped. 20 yards. I let one fly. Thud! I could see the arrow in his side as he ran. The hills came alive as elk scattered in all directions.

My first concern was the rain. It had been a steady rain for about 40 minutes, and no sign if the rain letting up. I didn't want to lose an animal because the rain washed away the blood trail. That fear quickly disappeared as I started to walk the direction that it ran. I didn't see any blood on the ground, but as I glance up ahead of me I saw a bright red smear down a tree trunk. Then I saw another on the next tree. And the next. And the next. It looked as if someone took a 4" paint brush and painted the trees red. I knew this spike was dead. I stopped for a few minutes and just looked along the hillside, and there he lay.

The EPEK broadheads did their job. I didn't hit the animal perfect -- the shot was a bit high and back -- but I got lungs. The broadhead was devastating, and the exit wound provided a blood "trail" like I've never seen before. I can't say whether or not any other broadhead would have done the same thing or not. But, what I know is that I was able to practice with fields tips and had confidence that my broadhead would fly the same. Further, the broadhead opened upon impact with devastating results: a clean, quick, and ethical kill.

We (two of us) de-boned the spike, and loaded it up in two packframes, and made the mile hike down the mountain to the truck. This elk hunt was over. Official Booner and Crockery score: 56


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice job! Good to hear the EPEK did what its intended to do...KILL! I tell you, these broadheads are killing machines. Congrats on the elk.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice spike/alien there. great story as well.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats......!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Let the eating begin !!!! Great photos and story. Thanks for sharing. Makes me look forward to my hunt with even more anticipation.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Congrats thanks for the story and photos. 8)


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice elk! looks tasty! I hope I get a deer and cow elk this year, backstraps sound soooooo good!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Great story and a great hunt. I love to see a young hunter get out there and get'er done. No fancy guide, no talk of horn, just the real deal.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great story! Getting it done! I'd sure settle for a nice booner scoring 56 points! Congrats!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Cool deal, I cant wait to get my crack at one! Congrats


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That spike has GOT to be pushing record book size! Nice Job.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That spike has GOT to be pushing record book size! Nice Job.


Like with everything in life: there was a bigger one in the group. Monster spike. Like 36" long.

Oh well. I'm happy with my booner and crockery 56 spike. The skull cap will look nice hanging in the garage.

My daughter said: "Dad, it has _hair_ on it's horns!"


----------



## h20fowl (Dec 31, 2009)

sweet great job


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Good job!


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice job, great story!! What a bloody mess!!


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice! Congrats on a successful hunt.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great job on a great animal! Those steaks will be delicious!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

If any of you 70+ yarders are reading this, this is how it is done, well done PBH, you are my hero. No luck needed in that shot, a little luck was needed to get that close, but that is HUNTING. Thanks for the read.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

PBH said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > That spike has GOT to be pushing record book size! Nice Job.
> ...


 

As long as she doesn't say that to you when you're in the shower...  :O•-:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

NICE!!! Heading to Austin Colorado on Thursday to chase bulls too.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Way to get it done! Up close and personal.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats Peanut Butter and Honey! Awesome Job!!!


----------

